# Moving to Abu Dhabi help



## telsokari (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm in the process of interviewing to move to Abu Dhabi. I have two kids, my daughter is three and my son is 7.
My son has been diagnosed with high functioning autism and in the UK has a statement for educational needs
My question is, how well equipped is Abu Dhabi to cater for him?
Has anyone got experience of having to deal with autism facilities? What's the process like of setting up or finding Occupational Therapy and Speach and Language like? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't answer your question specific to AD, but if you use the search facility, you'll find the subject of autism support at schools has come up before many times.

You can get some general guidance there.


----------



## cowelly77 (Mar 22, 2015)

Apparently you are best looking at the highly regarded international private schools such as Brighton and Cranleigh as they are more likely to be able to offer the support your child would need. They are better equipped than most. My wife teaches at Brighton College and says they have the facilities but it is best to contact the schools directly before planning to be sure. I would suggest youd need schooling included in any contract as costs for these schools are expensive without taking any SEN fees into consideration.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't advice much on this, but a lot of schools are not that well equipped to handle SEN cases - hence be careful before you decide to come over.


----------

